# Lake Audrey



## shamoo (Jun 16, 2012)

Fished from 9 til 1/1.30, wind was really kicken. My son caught 2 smallies, (his first ever SMB) and I caught 1. Weapon of choice was Strike King Red Eye Shad.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2012)

Did you see BassAddict?

He brought his skunk I heard


----------



## blugoose (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice Smallies Mr. Moo!!


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 16, 2012)

Congratz Moo! Getting skunked at Aubrey sucks but watching a red necks 8yo kid pull in a 6-7lb smallie at the ramp only makes it worst......... And now this, with friends like these! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2012)

BTW - that is a Large Mouth you are holding Mr. Moo


----------



## shamoo (Jun 16, 2012)

I think its holf and holf, When I was holding it It looked like a smallie, when I down loaded it i saw the lateral lines :shock: Maybe its a Freak of natural.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 16, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Congratz Moo! Getting skunked at Aubrey sucks but watching a red necks 8yo kid pull in a 6-7lb smallie at the ramp only makes it worst......... And now this, with friends like these! :LOL2: :LOL2:


I wasnt even planning on going(wind factor), junior called 7.00 a.m. and said he took off work and its not going to be windy, he did in fact take off from work but he was wrong bout the wind. Sorry dude.:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Zum (Jun 16, 2012)

The color of that water is freaky.
Nice fish,Wtg.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 17, 2012)

:twisted: Nice going out there. SK Redeye is KING!!!! How were the gnats early morning?


----------



## shamoo (Jun 18, 2012)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Nice going out there. SK Redeye is KING!!!! How were the gnats early morning?


Not a single one, guess the gail force winds blew them away.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 18, 2012)

If I would have caught two more, I would have had just as many pictures to share....but I didn't.

I was happy that I wasn't sitting on my arse in front of the TV wasting a beautiful day though.

Great job!


----------

